# Dust Collector



## bobs12343 (Dec 15, 2011)

Help I was thinking of getting a Laguna dust collector, then I discovered the Oneida now I'm not sure which is a better choice. Can anybody give me thier experience. Thanks Bob


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

I remember watching this awhile back.....it was candid,and interesting.Gotta say,not a big fan of Laguna.Their service dept is very much hit or miss......but thats just our experience here.Who-knows,next guy comes along and they treat him like a King?

Oneida has been a leader in the DC biz for a good while.They have VG products,solid engineering to back it up and very helpful service dept.A touch pricey.....but they do cover every base.If you contact them,see how much layout design they'll throw in if you were to make a purchase on DC.BW


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Read about dust collectors here*

http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/DCBasics.cfm

and here:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/category.aspx?key=570000|570030|570010|570020
They have just about every type and size you could want. The technical specs are what to look at...CFM, HP, Inlet size, No. of Microns of filtration....etc.

Of Interest: http://www.thediysource.com/articles/toolsarticles/dustcollection3.html

There's a chart somewhere that lists the CFM required per each machine. I've seen it just can't remember where. So, you add up your maximum CFM's and get the collector type that best suits your budget, wiring size, space requirements etc. Then you can compare brands and prices elsewhere. I'm betting you won't get more bang for your buck than with Grizzley. Possible exception would be The Harbor Freight 2HP on sale with a coupon...

Dust collectors are like cars..you got your Audi's, BMWs,. and Caddillac's and then you got your Chevy's and Ford's. They all suck dust, some better, some faster, some more efficiently. How much you want to pay for the difference is your choice. I do highly recommend an suspended air filtration unit to filter the air in the shop. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> There's a chart somewhere that lists the CFM required per each machine. . :thumbsup: bill


 
http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/DCBasics.cfm#CFMRequirementsTable


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Thanks, that chart is a beauty!*

You could spend a whole retirement reading that entire site. He's the only one I've seen to make the distinction between chip collection and dust collection that I've been mentioning here for several years. I still advise a high velocity low volume shop vac, off the top of the blade and a high volume low velocity dust collector on the back or bottom of a table saw. I wish factory blade guards had a provision for the shop vac. Penn State Industries has the cheapest factory version. I made mine for about $10.00 from PVC. bill


----------



## bobs12343 (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey guys thanks for the input. I have had experience with Laguna's support dept kind of disappointing. I think the you tube video clinched the deal I'm going Oneida. This was my 1st venture into a forum and I found you opinion's very helpful Thanks Bob


----------

